# Non Supporting Members... have you checked your email recently?



## Jason Svoboda

There was an offer in your email to earn a free 3 month supporting membership. Thus far, only one individual has taken advantage of it. Should have arrived late last night or early this morning.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BTW, if you're reading this and didn't get the email, then read this: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?7731-Update-your-email-address-and-details!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Starting to get some feedback now. Thanks to everyone that has taken the time to respond thus far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So far I've received 6 responses. This is your time to speak up, don't miss the opportunity... check your email and respond!


----------



## Sycamore624

Join the club gang!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Still stuck at 6 responses... you'd think people would like to try out the Supporting Membership on the house for 3 months. Guess not.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

This is a wonderful opportunity to tell Jason what you like or don't like about this place and be rewarded for doing it.


----------



## Daveinth

The little it costs is only a drop in the bucket to keep this site up and running . Jason  has produced a very good product and donating  a little $ helps keep it that way . Come on guys help a little or help a lot anything you do only keeps our site up and allowing us to do what we love and thats talk Sycamore sports.


----------



## BankShot

I just renewed...

My only criticism is that I find it hard to stimulate divergent viewpoint...gets a lil' old when your opinion is almost_ uniformly accepted_ here on the Forum. :beat:

***Just kidding***


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> I just renewed...
> 
> My only criticism is that I find it hard to stimulate divergent viewpoint...gets a lil' old when your opinion is almost_ uniformly accepted_ here on the Forum. :beat:



BRB, going to unban Hammer & Sycamore.


----------



## BankShot

Duh-h-h-...not sure Hammered Sycamore is the model of diversity I was thinking of...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> BRB, going to unban Hammer & Sycamore.



Why on earth would you do that?  I'd rather have the Turkish spammers join the conversation...


----------



## Bluethunder

I signed up so long ago that I don't remember what email address I used, but I am sure it is one that I have dropped since then.  Checked my current email and the offer wasn't there.  I am interested though.....


----------



## BankShot

IndyTreeFan said:


> Why on earth would you do that?  I'd rather have the Turkish spammers join the conversation...



Now there's an olfactory stimulus that'll churn your membranes...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I signed up so long ago that I don't remember what email address I used, but I am sure it is one that I have dropped since then.  Checked my current email and the offer wasn't there.  I am interested though.....


Check your account in the UserCP and put a current one in there. I plan on sending out one more email sometime this week before I close down the offer. If it is the right email, check your spam folder.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I'll be sending out another email here today. You'll have until Friday to submit feedback for the 3 month supporting membership.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Got some great feedback yesterday. Just a reminder that you've got until Friday.


----------

